# Injector Pulse



## JstAntrRoky (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a 1989 Maxima and I'm having a problem with it starting on its own. I have replaced the plugs wires rotor and cap and have checked the fuel pump and filter. I can get the car started if I spray starting fluid in it and it runs great very strong. I asked the guys at Advance Auto Parts and they are telling me to find out where the Injectors get there pulse from is it from the ignition control module or the computer? 

Any help would be great...


----------



## MAXIMAVAN1 (Jul 26, 2006)

HEY I GOT THE SAME PROBLEM MAN TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT ALSO. IF U COME UP WITH ANYTHING LET ME KNOW


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

MAXIMAVAN1 said:


> HEY I GOT THE SAME PROBLEM MAN TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT ALSO. IF U COME UP WITH ANYTHING LET ME KNOW


See the following links:

how to change injectors:
http://z31.com/repairs/injector.shtml

or:
http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/fuel_injector_replacement/fuel_injector_replacement.shtml


How to change fuel pressure regulator:
http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB...23d801f5181.jsp

How to clean throttle body:
Part I: http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/517
Part II:http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/518

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2140187/5

Check throttle position Sensor, TPS. Check Idle Air control motor. Check everything fuel delivery or fuel injector related. This is the path for you to follow.

Basically, I gave you a bunch of links to get you started. I hope they help.


----------



## MAXIMAVAN1 (Jul 26, 2006)

think i figured it out man. remove the distributor cap and rotor then unplug distributor, next remove the distributor hold down bolt and remove distributor itself(watch where the rotor placed when removing distributor so when reinstalling you timing is right and u can tweek timing later). then remove the little metal shield inside distributor(2 screws holding it down) becareful with the little metal wheel in there to not damage it at all if u do your screwed. look for dirt build up on that wheel and spin the bottom of the distributor(probably kinda grinds) take some starting fluid and clean that wheel as good as possible untill it spins better with very little grinding noise(takes a bit) the with a very little bit of air pressure blow off excess fluid and reinstall same way it came apart. at this time u should have good injestor pulse every time all the time and the car should start with a little tweeking of the distributor to get vit running then go back and reset the timing(15 degrees +or-2). worked for me so far will try again in the morning and see what happens good luck and hopefully i was of some help


----------

